# Positon des Applets auf der HP?



## Spacerat (4. Feb 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe möglicherweise einen Trick entdekt, wie man Applets "transparent" bekommt. Und zwar übergebe ich dem Applet ganz einfach seine Position (Linke Obere Ecke) und die Bild-Datei welches es Verdeckt als Parameter. Klappt auch alles ganz gut, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem das Fenster ser Seite in der Grösse verändert wird. Nun stimmt nämlich auch die Position des Applets nicht mehr, und es kopiert den falschen bereich der Bild-Datei.

Daher meine Frage: Lässt sich die Position des Appletts auf der Seite irgendwie vom Applet selbst in Erfahrung bringen?

cu


----------



## stev.glasow (5. Feb 2005)

Wieso so ändert sich die Position? Bleibt die relative Position zur linken oberen Ecke nicht immer gleich?


----------



## Spacerat (5. Feb 2005)

Äh... Natürlich! Aber die Position des Applets auf der Seite selbst (und damit der Teil des Bild-Ausschnitts der dadurch verdeckt wird) ist eine andere. Das Applet hat also nach einem Window-Resize immer noch den alten Teil des Bildes als Hintergrund. Und da das Applet weder die onresize-Eigenschaft von HTML kennt noch ich diesem seine neue Position über neue Parameter übergeben kann (Parameter können nur beim Laden der Seite übergeben werden), bräuchte ich eine Möglichkeit die Absolute Position des Applets über dieses selbst zu erfahren.


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Feb 2005)

mit css position absolute für das hinter dem applet liegende bild UND ein div rund um das applet genauso


----------



## Spacerat (23. Feb 2005)

Hörte sich schon ganz gut an. Das Problem ist  allerdings, das das Applet vielmehr den Hintergrund auf dem es liegt beim laden, vergrössern, verkleinern und möglicherweise beim bewegen des Browserfensters kopieren, und den in Frage kommenden Ausschnitt selbst als Hintergrund anzeigen soll. Dabei soll (oder darf) das Applet jedoch keine Absolute Posiition haben (als ich davon sprach meinte ich die Absolute Screen-Position, welche über die AccessibleComponent.class zu erreichen ist). Für eine Lösung wäre ein Zugriff über ein DOM- oder JavaScript-Interface hilfreich (lieber wäre mir dabei natürlich DOM). Aber trotzdem erstmal Thanks for HELP.


----------

